

The Shortest Sci-Fi Story in the World (Competition) - d2vid

Submit your shortest sci-fi story in the world as a comment. Upvote ones you like.<p>This is just for fun, nothing official.
======
dalke
From Fredric Brown's "Knock", 1948: "The last man on Earth sat alone in a
room. There was a knock on the door...".

------
noonespecial
"Bob, what button did you push?"

------
NAFV_P
"What y' lookin' at?", said the little green man.

------
d2vid
"No," said the God button.

------
druiznyc
BANG

------
maxerickson
👽!

